# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Hairy ears

## Friwi

Has anyone seen such hairy ears in a deer before?

----------


## Micky Duck

shaggy all over really....

----------


## Woody

Nice pic.

----------


## JessicaChen

Nope, and I want to rub those ears.

----------


## Rushy

I was neighbour to this fellah back in the early nineties!

----------


## Philipo

Hahaha nice shot Nik

Funny az I've meet quite a few hunters with "Cabbage Tree's" exploding from their ear holes  :Zomg:

----------


## Shearer

Pretty hairy trees too.

----------


## Friwi

That is the wet kaimai bush for you.

----------

